# TICA Prefixes



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Quick question about registering with Tica. I've looked on their site and applying for a cattery name seems to be dead easy with TICA. I'm just a bit confused because I've read a few threads on here in which people have said they were pleased because they got their "first choice" with TICA. 

However, on the application form you only have the option of putting 1 cattery name, so surely everyone gets their first choice?  Or do they just tell you to try again if your prefix isn't approved?

Hope that question makes sense. My brain isn't working properly in this heat....

xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't have a TICA reg prefix so this may be wrong, but from what I have read, they accept any as long as it is at least 2 letters different from an existing prefix. There is a list of all the registered prefixes on their main US site, so you can check to make sure that your choice complies with that rule.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

hi when i applied for mine i was a bit unsure so emailed them some questions they said my choice would be ok there and then cos of the 2l etter difference "rule" it was dead easy to pay and apply ... its all online 
julie xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

Out of interest are you gonna Reg with the GCCF too? 

Yeah, as stated the TICA one just needs to be 2 letters different. Infact, i've not heard of anyone have their TICA one turned down as yet.

Good Luck with your 1st choice


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Hi,
> 
> Out of interest are you gonna Reg with the GCCF too?
> 
> ...


Definately going to apply for the GCCF prefix. I was looking into TICA as an additional option. 

Thanks for that!  Fingers crossed for my first choice with the GCCF though. It's taken me ages to decide on 4 choices I like! And it'll be months I'm sure before I hear anything.

xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I applied to GCCF first as I didn't know which prefix they would accept and I didn't want different ones with GCCF and then TICA and as TICA is so quick it meant that once I found out my GCCF one it would be easier to get the same TICA one. I do realsie this would mean your litter might have an administrative prefix but I decided to go this route (i.e hard one first then the easy one - just a thought as it worked for me)


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

spid said:


> I applied to GCCF first as I didn't know which prefix they would accept and I didn't want different ones with GCCF and then TICA and as TICA is so quick it meant that once I found out my GCCF one it would be easier to get the same TICA one. I do realsie this would mean your litter might have an administrative prefix but I decided to go this route (i.e hard one first then the easy one - just a thought as it worked for me)


Thanks Spid! That's what I was planning to do too. 

As you say, the GCCF one is the one you can't really predict so best to get that sorted first. I've already got used to the idea of the administrative prefix for our first litter, it's definately growing on me. In all honesty, I'm sure I'll have far more important matters to worry about than names in the near future! 

xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Can someone assure me GCCF are not going to go Bankrupt ? I seen a worrying thread a while back and was thinking it would just be my luckI get my pre-fix and GCCF go under.

Is there any chance of this or am I over-worrying, possibly?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

There will always be a chance. That's why their prices have gone up. Apply for a prefix then that's £75 in their sky rocket! 

Whose to say TICA won't? You just don't know?! 

You could always wait and reg them with the GCCF with an Admin Prefix?!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> There will always be a chance. That's why their prices have gone up. Apply for a prefix then that's £75 in their sky rocket!
> 
> Whose to say TICA won't? You just don't know?!
> 
> You could always wait and reg them with the GCCF with an Admin Prefix?!


Hmm yes very true. I was going to register with both. I hope they don't go though, that wouldn't be good at all.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't see it, not yet.


----------

